# Patchwork Slippers



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Saw the cutest slippers. They were made from fabric scraps. Google homemade patchwork slippers tutorial. It's the one on Homestead Survival.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

How about making it easy for us and providing a link?


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Is this it?

http://thehomesteadsurvival.com/homemade-patchwork-slippers-tutorial/


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Becka Yes.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

They look very comfy and pretty...


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

The "flat out" construction with bias tape over the raw edges really adds a nice finish and extra dimension to the sole.

Thanks Sandra (and Becka), these are pretty crafty!


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

They are CUTE!!!!! My grandkids would LOVE these!!!!! So would I!!!!


----------

